# Berufsrichtung Informatik



## Bretti (22. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin noch relativ jung (16) und will noch mein Abitur beenden.
Ich würde gerne in die Richtung der Informatik gehen.
Denn das ist nicht nur so eine Idee von mir, sondern eine Leidenschaft und den Beruf den ich gern ausführen möchte!
Ich würde gern wissen in welche Richtungen ich gehen kann. 
Also welches Studium oder welche Berufsausbildung (mit welchem Schulabschluss) dazu event. nötig wären.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da ein paar Tipps geben...


----------



## Michael Engel (22. Oktober 2007)

Ich würde mal sagen es gibt 4 Richtungen


Entwicklung / Programmierung

Wirtschaft / BWL

Medien / Gestalung

Systemadministration / Installation


In diese Richtungen gibt es auch die Studiengänge. Musst du wissen welcher Bereich dich mehr Intressiert. Die meisten Mitarbeiter die ich bis jetzt kennen gelernt habe meinten allerdings das ein Studium in die Richtungen mehr ein Zettel ist, als das es einem Wirklich im Alltag viel hilft. Gerade in der Informatikbranche hat man auch ohne Studium gute Chancen... wenn man Referenzen, Wissen und Intresse vorweisen kann.


----------



## Bretti (22. Oktober 2007)

Vielen dank für die Antwort! 
Vielleicht kann mir jemand ja noch weitere Tipps geben?


----------



## zeja (22. Oktober 2007)

Wenn du Informatik in irgendeiner Weise studieren möchtest solltest du dich gut informieren welchen Schwerpunkt welche Universtität/Hochschule setzt. Die Ausrichtungen sind dabei auch innerhalb gleichnamiger Studiengänge mitunter sehr unterschiedlich.

Hast du denn schonmal ein Praktikum in diesem Bereich gemacht?

Was ich dir empfehlen kann ist ein Duales Studium. Dort macht man quasi Ausbildung und Studium gleichzeitig, ist also direkt an die spätere Arbeit gewöhnt und kennt nicht nur die "Theorie" aus dem Studium. Dies bietet dann einen super Einstieg ins Berufsleben.


----------



## Bretti (22. Oktober 2007)

ja, ein Praktikum in der Richtung hab ich schun hinter mir!
Zwischen welchen Ausbildungsrichtungen könnte man den Wählen?
Spielt der Abschluss dabei eine große Rolle?
Hoffe auf neue interessante Antworten..


----------



## Harass (22. Oktober 2007)

Servus,

wie bereits erwähnt kannst du sowohl zwischen mehreren Bereichen, als auch mehreren Bildungswegen wählen.
Wenn du dein Abi machst, bzw. die allgemeine Hochschulreife erlangst, hast du die Möglichkeit zu studieren. Dabei solltest du bedenken, dass du an einer Uni viel Theorie und wenig bis ganz wenig Praxis hast, was bei einer FH/TH meist umgekehrt ist (definitiv praxislastiger).
Dann gibt es natürlich noch die BA (Berufsakademie). Das ist ein integriertes Studium, wo du neben dem "normalen" Studium quasi während die anderen Semesterferien haben in deinem Betrieb arbeiten gehst (ebenfalls eher praxisbezogen).

Generell bleibt aber zu sagen, dass Informatik nicht nur aus bunten Internetseiten und 3D-Shootern besteht, oder aus Hardcorehackerei sondern auch aus Theorie, wie Mathe, usw. besteht.

Falls du später hauptsächlich programmieren willst, würde ich eher auf eine Ausbildung zurückgreifen. Hier gibt es Sachen wie Webdesign.

Wie gesagt, du solltest dich zuerst möglichst genau entscheiden, was du vorhast und dich danach für Ausbildung oder Studiumhttp://www.studienwahl.de/ entscheiden.


----------



## Bretti (22. Oktober 2007)

ja manche Ideen sind gut aber da ich jetzt nicht das Obergenie in Mathe bin wäre vielleicht eine Berufsausbildung besser...
aber ich glaub die Berufsauswahl ist ohne Studium etwas eingeschränkter und ich denke der Lohn auch...
hat da jemand eventuel ungefähre Zahlen? 
für Berufsauswahl und Löhne?


----------



## Nico Graichen (22. Oktober 2007)

Ein gewisses mathematisches Verständnis wirst du im Bereich Informatik aber mitbringen müssen. Dabei ist die Richtung egal.
Es gibt übrigens noch mehr Bereiche. Bioinformatik wäre zum Beispiel noch einer.
Die beruflichen Chancen sind mehr oder weniger gleich. Egal ob nun studiert oder nicht. Am Ende entscheidet das, was du kannst und nicht das, was du mit Zeugnissen vorgibst zu sein.
Das gleiche gilt beim Gehalt. Es ist abhängig davon, was du kannst. Wenn du studiert hast und dein "Wissen" nicht umsetzt, wird dir dein Chef auch keine Gehaltserhöhung verpassen.
Zu dem ist das Gehalt von Region, Fachrichtung und Unternehmen abhängig.
Vorallem solltest du deinen jetzigen Bildungsweg nicht davon abhängig machen, was du später machen willst. Es ist dir nicht geholfen, wenn du dich durchs Abi quälst, nur um dann beispielsweise Wirtschaftinformatik zu studieren und dich das Studium umbringt.
Man kann auch erst eine Berufsausbildung machen und anschließend studieren.  Die Berufsauswahl wird dadurch nicht geringer.

Du solltest dir aber einen Beruf wählen, der dir Spaß macht, der dich erfüllt und keinen, bei dem du meinst am meisten verdienen zu können. Du musst nämlich immer bedenken, dass es das ist, was du für den Rest deines Lebens machen wirst.
Außerdem kommt bei Einstellungsgesprächen immer die Frage, warum man ausgerecht diesen Beruf lernen will. Als Antwort dann zu sagen, weil mir gesagt wurde, dass man da viel verdient, ist ein Schuss ins Knie.

Mach dir Gedanken, was dich interessiert (nicht einfach Informatik, da das, wie du bestimmt schon gemerkt hast, ein weites Feld ist). Mach dir Gedanken darüber, ob du das für den Rest deines Lebens machen kannst. Und entscheide dann, was du lernen willst.


----------



## Bretti (23. Oktober 2007)

Ja, es ist ja nicht so das ich in Mathe schlecht wär, aber wenn ich im von höherer Mathematik höre, dann ist mir das Studium nicht mehr so bevorzugt! Falls es stimmt das es da auch keinen riesigen Unterschiede zwischen Studium und Ausbildung in Betracht auf Arbeitsstellen gibt, dann würde ich die normale Ausbildung vorziehen! Die Praxis liegt mir auch viel mehr als die Theorie! ^^
Was ist eigentlich von Vorteil, wenn es um einen Ausbildungsplatz geht?
Abschluss (Abitur/Realschule/Abschluss am Gymnasium nach der Zehnten) Der Durchschnitt? Nur gewisse Fächer oder doch eher das Können an sich
Ich hoffe auf viele hilfreiche Antworten und bedanke mich schon einmal im Voraus!


----------



## Rena Hermann (23. Oktober 2007)

Von mehr oder weniger vorhandenen Mathekenntnissen würd ich mich mal nicht abhalten lassen. Denn es dürfte schon ein Unterschied sein, ob man in der Schule irgendeine Ableitung oder auch nur einen Dreisatz mit Äpfel und Birnen berechnen muss oder ob man mehr und mehr weiß, warum man das eine oder andere eben so berechnet und wieso es eben doch ganz nützlich ist, das zu wissen. Also einfach mal ganz unbelastet rangehen...

Mir geht's z.B. mit Physik so. Das hab ich damals nach der elften abgewählt (damals ging das noch *g*) und heute ärgere ich mich massivst darüber. Nicht nur wegen dem einen oder anderen Job, bei dem etwas mehr Grundwissen sicher hilfreich oder zumindest sehr zeitsparend wäre, sondern weil ich das Thema mittlerweile höchst spannend finde.

Auf was Ausbilder bzgl. des Abschlusses Wert legen, kann ich nicht sagen.
So aus dem Bauch raus würd ich jedoch ein Studium empfehlen. Und dies schnell durchziehen und dennoch nebenbei (Praktika in den Semesterferien, eigene Projekte, Nebenjobs in dem Bereich) möglichst viel berufliche Erfahrung sammeln. Klingt anstrengend? Klar, ist es auch. Aber von nichts kommt eben nichts...



niggo hat gesagt.:


> Du musst nämlich immer bedenken, dass es das ist, was du für den Rest deines Lebens machen wirst.


Das war vielleicht früher so ... 

Gruß
Rena


----------



## zeja (24. Oktober 2007)

Harass hat gesagt.:


> Dabei solltest du bedenken, dass du an einer Uni viel Theorie und wenig bis ganz wenig Praxis hast, was bei einer FH/TH meist umgekehrt ist (definitiv praxislastiger).



Das stimmt so nicht. Es gibt Unis welche sehr viel mehr Wert auf die Praxis als auf die Theorie legen und bei denen Gruppenarbeit im Vordergrund steht. An der Uni Bremen muss man im Hauptstudium Informatik z.B. 2 Jahre in einer festen Gruppe in einem Projekt arbeiten. Und die Gruppenarbeit hat den Vorteil dass man auch Scheine für Kurse bekommt in denen man nicht so gut ist (sollte man nur nicht ausnutzen und gar nichts mehr tun ).

Glaube das Spektrum an Bereichen der Informatik ist an den Universitäten wirklich riesig. Mit Fachhochschulen habe ich dagegen keine so guten Erfahrungen gemacht...

Wichtig ist noch auf jeden Fall dass man heute leider auf die Studiengebühren achten muss und sich gut überlegen muss ob es ein Diplom oder ein Bachelor/Master sein soll.

Ansonsten muss ich niggo Recht geben: Es kommt weniger darauf an was man für Abschlüsse hat sondern was man kann. Es gibt in der Informatikbranche auch einige die keinerlei Ausbildung/Studium in dem Bereich vorweisen können und über ein Praktikum o.ä. in diesen Bereich reingerutscht sind und da wunderbar verdienen mit 

Gibt es an einer Uni in deiner Nähe eventuell so einen Tag wo sich Schüler über die einzelnen Studienfächer informieren können? Das ist eigentlich eine sehr schöne Sache in der man auch feststellen kann ob einem sowas wie Vorlesungen (1,5 h ruhig dasitzen ) überhaupt liegen.


----------



## keks1984 (24. Oktober 2007)

Hi also ich studiere Wirtschaftsinformatik an der FH in Karlsruhe! Was ich dir dringend ans Herz legen würde wäre dass du wenn dann an eine FH gehst, nicht weil ich dort bin  sondern weil ich einfach von vielen UNI abgängern gehört habe die es schwierig hatten eine Stelle zu finden weil es dort halt echt sehr theorielastig ist und in der FH da wird auchmal was praktisch gemacht! 

Und natürlich muß du an der FH ein Praxissemester machen (was ich gerade in der Softwareentwicklung mache) von daher hast schonmal automatisch Erfahrungen gemacht. 

Zu so ner Ausbildung naja kann ich jetzt nix sagen. Ich denke im Prinzip kommst halt mit nem Studium sehr viel leichter in den Betrieb rein! Also bei uns hier in der IT Abteilung gibts nur Studierte  also daher würde ich wenn du eh Abi hast zu nem Studium tendieren. Und dass du auf den besseren Arbeitsplätzen mehr verdienst ist ja logisch! 

Ich würde auch wenn ich dich wäre mal die verschiedenen Studiengänge um die Informatik informieren also sprich einfach mal bei ein paar FH´s auf der Internetseite mal die Studienbeschreibung durchlesen. Weil so bin ich nämlich zur Wirtschaftsinformatik gekommen, da kannste halt danach auch in mehrere Richtungen ausschwärmen


----------



## MiMi (24. Oktober 2007)

An unserer FH haben wir sogar 2 Praxissemester einmal im 5. Semester und einmal zum Abschluss im 8. 
Sowas gibt natuerlich sehr viel Berufserfahrung. Und ist nur zu empfehlen, da es den eigenen "Marktwert" ja auch steigert


----------



## Nico Graichen (24. Oktober 2007)

Rena Hermann hat gesagt.:


> Das war vielleicht früher so ...


Ja, Ok. Aber trotzdem sollte man schon das Lernen, was einen auch interessiert und nicht das, wo man am meisten verdient. Wenn die Arbeit keinen Spaß macht, hilft es auch nichts, dass man sich 5 Jahre durch ein Studium gequählt hat.


----------



## keks1984 (24. Oktober 2007)

Ja bei mir im Studiengang gibts auch noch 2 Praxissemester (Diplom) aber da ja jetzt alles auf Bachelor umgestellt wurde (also bei mir zumindest) gibts nur noch 1 Praxissemester. 

Ich würde auch eher sagen dass du dir ums Geld mal keine Sorge machst! Du mußt das halt dein Lebenlang machen da sollte es etwas Spass machen! 

Und ansonsten wollt ich noch sagen, dass du bei ner Ausbildung auch theoretisch lernen mußt das ist jetzt net so dass du da nur im Betrieb arbeitest. Und im Studium hast dafür halt das Praxissemester und verschiedene Projekte. Bei mir war das letzte Semester zum Beispiel fast nur Projektarbeit und dafür bekommst dann die Note ich hatte theoretisch nur 2 Klausuren. ALSO wie gesagt Theorie gehört halt zur Praxis dazu kannst net einfach hinsitzen und losarbeiten.


----------



## Bretti (24. Oktober 2007)

OK! Vielen Dank für die ganzen Antworten erstmal! 
Also ich würde nach dem Abi am liebsten auf der Fachhochschule weitermachen! 
Kann mir jemand mit bestimmtheit sagen welchen Durchschnitt () man braucht oder was für Noten () in welchen Fächern? 
Oder gibt es sonst noch Fächer ausser Informatik, Mathe und Physik die wichtig wären um dort schonmal gute Grundlagen zu haben!


----------



## Rena Hermann (24. Oktober 2007)

niggo hat gesagt.:


> Ja, Ok. Aber trotzdem sollte man schon das Lernen, was einen auch interessiert und nicht das, wo man am meisten verdient. Wenn die Arbeit keinen Spaß macht, hilft es auch nichts, dass man sich 5 Jahre durch ein Studium gequählt hat.


Dem kann ich vorbehaltlos zustimmen. 

@Bretti
Mit Bestimmtheit können dir das die entsprechenden Fachhochschulen oder Unis sagen. Warum sich nicht einfach mal schon vorab direkt informieren? Bringt dir mehr als jede Forummeinung. 

Gruß
Rena


----------



## fluessig (25. Oktober 2007)

Hier findest du beispielsweise Informationen zum Studium an der Fachhochschule München. Dort wird seit einiger Zeit ein Einstellungsverfahren vor dem Studium durchgeführt.

http://sol.cs.fhm.edu/test/

Das ganze ist ziemlich verwirrend und ich musste mich zum Glück nicht damit rumschlagen. In einer früheren Version des Verfahrens wäre ich nicht auf die FHM gekommen! Jetzt mach ich mein Diplom und werde mit 1,6 - 1,8 abschließen, aber ich bin da wohl eher eine Ausnahme, denn die bisherigen Ergebnisse scheinen dem Test recht zu geben (viel weniger Studienabbrecher in den ersten Semestern).

Im Nachhinein hätte ich lieber einen Uni Abschluss, weil ich ganz gerne Lehrer geworden wäre. Aber mit dem FH Abschluss kann man da als Quereinsteiger nicht anfangen, aufgrund der Vorgaben der Kultusministerien. Sowas sollte man z.B. vorher wissen.


----------



## keks1984 (25. Oktober 2007)

Also wenn du die Fachrichtung die du machen möchtest dann mal fest weißt dann kannst ja mal einfach die besten FH´s die das unterrichten raussuchen!

Es gibt auch immer wieder solche "Rankings" in wechen die besten FH´s rausgesucht werden (gibts natürlich auch für UNI) findest bestimmt bei  was gescheites. 

Also ich hab mich damals (hört sich das jetzt alt an) vor zwei Jahren (hört sich nicht so alt an) einfach bei 6 Stück beworben. Und bin dann auch außern in Berlin (und da wollt ich so richtig gar net hin) überall genommen worden da aber Karlsruhe nen sehr guten Ruf hat und sehr nah bei meinem Heimatort ist, fiel die Entscheidung leicht! Also ich würde einfach mal sagen dass du so gut wie möglich abschneidest und dann bewerbst dich! 

Bei mir war es auch so dass die in Karlsruhe da vorher meinten der NC wäre ja mindestens 1,4 (hat ich aber net) und ich bin trotzdem drin! Ich glaube auch kaum dass jeder 1,4 hatte wenn ich mir mal so ein paar Pfeifen in meinem Semester anschau!
Bei uns in Baden-Württemberg gibts auch noch so einen Studierfähigkeitstest diesen hab ich auch gemacht wird zwar von (Karlsruhe z.b. nicht angerechnet) ein paar FH´s nicht angerechnet aber wenn du da recht gut abschneidest ist das wieder ein Pluspunkt. Weiß jetzt aber net ob es sowas in jedem Land gibt!


----------



## keks1984 (25. Oktober 2007)

Bretti hat gesagt.:


> Kann mir jemand mit bestimmtheit sagen welchen Durchschnitt () man braucht oder was für Noten () in welchen Fächern?
> Oder gibt es sonst noch Fächer ausser Informatik, Mathe und Physik die wichtig wären um dort schonmal gute Grundlagen zu haben!



Achso hab ich ganz vergessen also ich meine dass da von deinen Abinoten eine Durchschnittsnote für die bewerbung an der UNI oder FH gibt und die zählt dann! Also da zählt jetzt nix genaues, wird wohl die Hauptfächer oder Leistungskurse mehr zählen als die Nebenfächer.


----------



## Bretti (3. November 2007)

ok... Danke für die vielen Antworten bisher!
Heißt das jetzt konkret: Ich würde bevorzugt an einer Fachhochschule oder Uni genommen werden, wenn ich als Hauptfach Mathe und Physik nehme oder ist das nicht weiter beeinflussend? 
Und wie groß ist eigentlich die Abbruchquote? Und warum brechen die meisten ab?


----------



## zeja (3. November 2007)

Zum Thema Numerus Clausus: Dieser wird oft falsch verstanden. Es ist nicht so dass eine Zensur vorher festgelegt wird die man mindestens haben muss um angenommen zu werden. Vielmehr ist es so dass es eine festgelegte maximale Anzahl von Studienanfängern gibt und dort unter anderem die mit dem besten Notenschnitt genommen werden. Erst danach steht somit der Notenschnitt fest den man mindestens haben musste um angenommen worden zu sein.

Wie der Notenschnitt gebildet wird ist unterschiedlich. Es gibt Hochschulen die den Abischnitt benutzen, es gibt aber auch welche mit gewichtetem Schnitt die für Informatik z.B. nur Fächer wie Mathe, Informatik (wenn vorhanden) und Englisch oder deutsch einbeziehen.

Die meisten brechen nach meiner Erfahrung ab weil ihnen entweder das Geld fehlt oder weil sie merken dass die Anforderungen zu hoch sind oder es einfach doch nicht das passende ist.


----------

